# Can someone ID please



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought 9 male Peacock & Hap juveniles back in December and the bags were labeled but I forgot to take pictures for reference.  Does anyone know what species the silver fish is?

*Video:* 













Hes really feisty...he chases several of the other juveniles and every once in awhile will give a quick chase to my Taiwan Reef, even though the Taiwan Reef is 2-3x his size!? *** narrowed it down to the following Haps and Im thinking hes a Mylochromis ericotaenia.

*Copadichromis Borleyi (Mbenji)
Mylochromis ericotaenia
Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania'' STAR SAPPHIRE
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania"*

Heres all of the 9 just in case:

*PEACOCK: Aulonocara Masoni 
PEACOCK: Hybrid
PEACOCK: Aulonocara Maylandi : Sulfur Head
HAP: Otopharynx Lithobates (Zimbawe Rock) : Yellow Blaze
HAP: Copadichromis Borleyi (Mbenji) : Mbenji
HAP: Mylochromis ericotaenia
HAP: Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania'' : Star Sapphire 
HAP: Nimbochromis livingstonii
HAP: Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania"*


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

It looks exactly like a female Protomelas, so if your seller labeled it right, then it's "Spilonotus Tanzania".


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

None of the above.

Protomelas taeniolatus, probably Red Empress


----------



## Skipper812 (Feb 16, 2012)

I believe it is a Protomelas Annectens, I have seen those at my Local fish store.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Its a Protomelas something.....I trust the place I got it from so for now Im going to agree with Pomi and say its a Spilonotus Tanzania. We'll see over the next few months as he matures.

Thanks for the help everyone. :thumb:


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> None of the above.
> 
> Protomelas taeniolatus, probably Red Empress


+1


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

How big?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> How big?


1 1/2" - 2"


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

May still be a male at that size. I had one that took until over 3" before it started to color. Again...not saying it is a male that it just may be.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I was looking at more pictures of a Spilonotus Tanzania and found this thread. 7 posts down looks exactly like my guy below: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 80a1213bf3

Could this be the Spilonotus Tanzania?


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

That's him! Lol At least IMO


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sub-Mariner said:


> I was looking at more pictures of a Spilonotus Tanzania and found this thread. 7 posts down looks exactly like my guy below:
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 80a1213bf3
> 
> Could this be the Spilonotus Tanzania?


Is that your fish in the pic above?


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

the colored fish is definetely your copadichromis borleyi mbenji not the protomelas.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Is that your fish in the pic above?


Yes thats my little guy.



ws812 said:


> the colored fish is definetely your copadichromis borleyi mbenji not the protomelas.


WOW. Those 2 look so similar. See why I ask you guys for help!!! :lol: I'll post up my others soon too. I probably got them all mixed up as well.

opcorn:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ws812 said:


> the colored fish is definetely your copadichromis borleyi mbenji not the protomelas.


Agreed


----------

